# teach me about black bread



## tasunkawitko (Sep 28, 2009)

ladies and gentlemen - 

please take a moment and educate me about black bread. is it the same as rye bread? i don't think so, but i don't know. 

a brief description and history would be much appreciated, as well as any authentic recipes from germany, russia elsewhere in eastern europe.

thanks in advance -

ron


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 29, 2009)

anyone? i could google it, but i figured i would pool the round table first ~

if no one is able to come up with anything, i'll see what i can find through research. i am having an idea for a project, but i need some good black bread.....


----------



## gnubee (Sep 29, 2009)

Tried to make it in my Dutch oven once. It turned out like a hockey puck. A big hockey puck. Got the recipe off of the internet, never tried again.


----------



## ronp (Sep 29, 2009)

Google it. And see what you come up with.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 29, 2009)

Just about every recipe I came across was extremely similar.
A really good site I like to visit is http://www.ethnicrecipes.org/

Their recipe for Black Bread is as follows:

*Russian Black Bread*

4 cups rye flour 
2 cups whole bran cereal 
2 envelopes dry yeast 
2 tablespoons caraway seeds, crushed 
2 teaspoons instant coffee 
2 teaspoons salt 
2 1/2 to 3 cups unbleached all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon fennel seeds, crushed 
2 1/2 cups water 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter 
1/4 cup white vinegar 
1/4 cup dark molasses 
1 (1 ounce square) unsweetened chocolate 
1/2 cup water 
1 teaspoon cornstarch
Lightly grease a large bowl and two 8-inch layer cake pans; set aside.
Combine first 8 ingredients in mixing bowl.
Combine 2 1/2 cups water, butter, vinegar, molasses and chocolate in 2-quart saucepan. Place over medium heat and cook, stirring frequently, until chocolate is almost melted but mixture is still lukewarm. Turn into mixing bowl and begin beating. Gradually add flour, 1/2 cup at a time, to make a soft dough and beat about 3 minutes. Turn dough onto lightly floured board. Cover with bowl and allow dough to rest 10 to 15 minutes.
Knead dough until smooth and elastic, about 10 to 15 minutes, adding additional flour as needed. Place in greased bowl, turning to coat entire surface. Cover with plastic wrap and hot, damp towel and leave in warm place until doubled in volume.
Punch dough down and turn onto lightly floured board. Shape into 2 balls and place in prepared pans. Cover with plastic wrap and leave in warm place until doubled.
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Bake breads 40 minutes.
Combine water and cornstarch in saucepan and bring to boil over high heat; boil 1 minute. Brush lightly over bread and return bread to oven for about 5 minutes, or until tops are glazed and loaves sound hollow when tapped. Remove from pans and allow to cool on racks.


----------



## alx (Sep 29, 2009)

i will ask my mom for her recipe.....


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is one I found...

*Russian Black Bread *







[font=&quot]RECIPE RATING:[/font]






[font=&quot]PREP TIME  [/font]*[font=&quot]5 Min[/font]*
[font=&quot]COOK TIME  [/font]*[font=&quot]3 Hrs [/font]*
[font=&quot]READY IN  [/font]*[font=&quot]3 Hrs 5 Min[/font]*
[font=&quot]Original recipe yield one 1 1/2   pound loaf [/font]

*[font=&quot]INGREDIENTS[/font]*
[font=&quot]1 1/2 cups water[/font]
[font=&quot]2 tablespoons cider vinegar[/font]
[font=&quot]2 1/2 cups bread flour[/font]
[font=&quot]1 cup rye flour[/font]
[font=&quot]1 teaspoon salt[/font]
[font=&quot]2 tablespoons margarine[/font]
[font=&quot]2 tablespoons dark corn syrup[/font]
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon brown sugar[/font]
[font=&quot]3 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder[/font]
[font=&quot]1 teaspoon instant coffee granules[/font]
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon caraway seed[/font]
[font=&quot]1/4 teaspoon fennel seed (optional)[/font]
[font=&quot]2 teaspoons active dry yeast[/font]
*[font=&quot]DIRECTIONS[/font]*
[font=&quot]Place ingredients into the bread machine in order      suggested by the manufacturer. [/font]
[font=&quot]Use the whole wheat, regular crust setting. [/font]
[font=&quot]After the baking cycle ends, remove bread from pan,      place on a cake rack, and allow it to cool for 1 hour before slicing. [/font]


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks, guys ~ it looks like black bread and rye bread are very similar or the same. i'll see if i can come up with some background/history and will post.


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Beer-B-Q. My wife is Russian and Im sure she would love that. Actually, shes 1/2 Rusky and 1/2 Polish. I call her the angry idiot LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 29, 2009)

I see you like to live on the edge... *(of Extinction)*


----------



## alx (Sep 29, 2009)

ROFLMAO.....Hope you have life insurance...


----------

